
Can we make reactionary protests safe? - sillypuddy
It seems an almost certainty that people will want to take to the streets in the future in reaction to an injustice.<p>Can we have a plan on how to organize those safely so they don&#x27;t degrade into looting and burning down our neighborhoods?
======
ravenstine
FYI, the term "reactionary" usually communicates a _conservative_ reaction
towards progressivism or liberalism. Though, in the purest sense of the
etymology, you aren't wrong to use it; just be aware of how people here will
interpret you.

------
bjourne
99% of all demonstrations do not lead to riots. But you'll never hear about
them because non-violent protests aren't interesting enough to the media.

------
canaus
> they

> our

hmmm....

In all seriousness, a string of three viral police injustices where a black
person was a victim happened in a span of less than 3 months. You have 40
million now unemployed, who have possibly lost loved ones, sitting at home.
I'm not sure how you thought this _wasn 't_ going to happen.

------
avoidwork
are you for real? look at how people respond to sports teams winning. people
have been murdered by police officers and you can't ignore it anymore.

